# Great idea: second gbatemp



## Langin (Oct 2, 2009)

yea my idea is to create an second gbatemp for if we have an n00b flood then we need to post there till the n00b flood is over isnt that an idea?

wait till spirit tracks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 then we have an problem!


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 2, 2009)

http://s3.invisionfree.com/GBATemp_2/index.php?act=site


----------



## Langin (Oct 2, 2009)

XD lol its outdated!


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 2, 2009)

You wanted a second GBAtemp, well you got one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah its outdated and probably only a few people knew it even exists
I don't see the need of a second forum anyway


----------



## alidsl (Oct 2, 2009)

Never ever ever heard of it

wow


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 2, 2009)

Dice is god there.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 2, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> You wanted a second GBAtemp, well you got one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How the fuck do you know about that board? I only heard of it once, but never found it, and you even know where it is


----------



## Hotzdevil (Oct 2, 2009)

my so there's another temp forum which is barely ever used..


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 2, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have read about it once, but that was way back ( believe it or not, but I already visited this site as guest since 2005. I became more active after buying a Wii, so decided to join then. )


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 2, 2009)

While we're timewarping and all...
THIS!


----------



## dice (Oct 3, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It never really had any great board activity, but then again it could be said that there wasn't much going on GBA/DS related that were newsworthy during our downtimes. As already mentioned it isn't promoted much anymore.


----------



## Raika (Oct 3, 2009)

I read some topics in the old forum to understand more about the temp's history. But I mostly read the topics in the Testing Area, so...


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Oct 3, 2009)

Never ever heard of it.. kinda fun actually there are many people complaining always 'bout no GBAtemp when good games get dumped, but there actually still is a GBAtemp


----------



## Raika (Oct 3, 2009)

Hell, *IF* another GBAtemp was created for noobs it would be called Noobtemp, and it would be total chaos in there, since no seasoned member would frequent that forum. So that forum would be full of rom links, stupid questions and spambots, in other words it would be worst than a pig sty.


----------



## Maz7006 (Oct 3, 2009)

its not the noobs, its the guests that come and start hitting F5.


----------



## zeromac (Oct 3, 2009)

lol never knew there was a temp Temp


----------



## Raika (Oct 3, 2009)

Yeah, the noobs are just a minority, it's the F5 guests that make the servers lag when a new release comes out. Just look at the number of guests...


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 3, 2009)

omg dice was noob??, that's so cute


----------



## Langin (Oct 3, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> omg dice was noob??, that's so cute




WTF, I am still kinda n00b but its beter than first that was :facepalm: terrible!


----------



## House Spider (Oct 3, 2009)

What would consider a n00b?


----------



## Langin (Oct 2, 2009)

yea my idea is to create an second gbatemp for if we have an n00b flood then we need to post there till the n00b flood is over isnt that an idea?

wait till spirit tracks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 then we have an problem!


----------



## alidsl (Oct 5, 2009)

@Mrthrnite: one of the most recent topics is a pokemon Sapphire translation


----------

